# كيفية توزيع الانتاج



## fifo_888 (25 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء اتمنى ان تكونوا بالف خير ...

لدينا مصنع في الامارات العربية وهو مختص بتشكيل الالوح المعدنية Fabrication Sheet Metal

وعندنا 3 الات ليزر وبنشنج وبيندنج ... للاسف الشديد عندما باشرنا بالعمل واجهتنا مشكلة في تنظيم العمل 

على هذه الالات من حيث الالة نفسها ومن حيث العمال ، لذا قمت بالبحث عن برنامج معين يسهل علي تنسيق 

العمل على هذه الالات من حيث ال Job Order للكني للاسف لم اجد مرادي ... لذا قمت بتصميم اكسل 

شيت يسهل علي تحديد ما هو الجوب اوردر الذي سوف يكون على الة وكم يحتاج من عمال ولكنه للاسف لم 

يفي بالغرض حيث واجهتني مشكلة العمل بعد 8 ساعات .. (سوف اقوم بارفاق الاكسل شيت ) لذا ارجو 

من الاخوة الذين لديهم معلومات عن برنامج معين او لديهم فكرة عن كيفية عمل اكسل معين للتوزيع 

الانتاج على الالات وعن العمال بحيث استفيد منه في استخراج تقارير معينة و اقوم بتطبيقه فعليا في 

المصنع ومعرفة الجوب كم استغرق من وقت وكم عامل قام بتنفيذه . 

وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## grafidustrial (25 أبريل 2009)

فعلا الموضوع دة مهم جدا نرجوالمساعدة


----------



## عماد محمود (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم
هذه المشكلة تسمى ب
(Jop shop scheduling proplem)
حيث يكون هناك عدد من الشغلات المطلوب تشغيلها وعدد من ماكينات التشغيل
وقد يكون الترتيب المطلوب تشغيل الشغلات به غير متطابق.
ونريد ايجاد الترتيب المناسب الذى يتم به تشغيل الشغلات على كل ماكينة. 
وبالطبع يوجد لحل هذا النوع من المسائل طرق مختلفة وقد درسنا احدى هذه الطرق هذا العام.
و ان شاء الله سوف أقوم بكتابة مسألة مع حلها وأرسلها الى المنتدى.
ولكن أريد أن أعرف منك اذا تقصد شيئ آخر ان توضح ذلك
وان شاء الله أحول المساعدة قدر الامكان..​


----------



## noureldien (26 أبريل 2009)

hi
you can send your problem with all conditions you face to www.benchmarkoperations.com & you will the solution which will fit your situation
thx


----------



## fifo_888 (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم اشكر لك اهتمامك ، واشكر لك تفهملك للمشكلة التي تم طرحها انفا 

نعم يا اخي لقد اصبت الوتر الحساس للمشكلة في بالظبط كما وصفت انت .. حيث ان المشكلة تشتد عن وجود اكثر من اوردر للعمل .. وللاسف نلجاء الى الاجتهاد والعمل العشوائي على الالات دون تنظيم ودون معرفة هذه الالة ماذا اشتغلت وكم عامل قام بتنفيذ الجوب ... 

لذا نكون لك من الشاكرين اذ قمت بافادتنا بتجربتكم وكيف قمتم بمعالجتها .

اكرر لك شكري 







عماد محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم
> هذه المشكلة تسمى ب
> (jop shop scheduling proplem)
> ...


----------



## fifo_888 (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الموقع الجميل 




noureldien قال:


> hi
> you can send your problem with all conditions you face to www.benchmarkoperations.com & you will the solution which will fit your situation
> thx


----------



## noureldien (28 أبريل 2009)

salamo alekom
the mail came to us with inlnown letters 
so please re-write the case again with all the conditions in a word sheet & resend to me directly 
××××××××××××
thx


يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## عماد محمود (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا باعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد أرجو قبول اعتذارى
و انا كنت كتبت مسألة مع حلها موجودة فى المرفقات
يارب انها تفيدك وتكون حاجة فعلا تساعدك فى عملية جدولة العمل.

و يوجد ايضا ملف صوتى قد يساعد فى توضيح الحل.

هذا رابط ملف الصوت

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3f425f64f2f8a884ed24a2875c7fa58e6421719c922b42ce5621d66e282a0ee8


و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​:56:


----------



## fifo_888 (2 مايو 2009)

اشكر للاخ عماد جهوده المبذولة على هذا الموضوع 
الذي استفدنا منه حقا 

ونتمنى له دوام الصحة والعافية .. 








عماد محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا باعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد أرجو قبول اعتذارى
> و انا كنت كتبت مسألة مع حلها موجودة فى المرفقات
> يارب انها تفيدك وتكون حاجة فعلا تساعدك فى عملية جدولة العمل.
> ...


----------



## عماد محمود (2 مايو 2009)

العفو ياأخى العزيز(fifo_888)
الحمد لله ان المثال كان فعلا مفيد
و احنا فى الخدمة دايما
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق فى العمل والتطور دائما


----------

